# Castlebay N 206



## Winner (Jan 14, 2006)

Castlebay N 206
Would anyone have a photo of her when she was relativly new,i understand that she has been broken up now,anything would be greatfully received.


----------



## Mike Craine (Oct 16, 2006)

*Castle Bay*

Send me your e.mail address and I will forward two pictures of her to you.
Regards,
Mike


----------



## Gordon71 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Castle Bay pics 11.11.06*

http://gordonsharbourandboatphotos.fotopic.net/c1134353.html


----------



## Winner (Jan 14, 2006)

*Castlebay*



Gordon71 said:


> http://gordonsharbourandboatphotos.fotopic.net/c1134353.html


Hi Gordon
Thank you very much for replying,very interesting your photos, is it possible to buy some prints from you,photos of the Castlebay seem very scarce.
Thanks once again
Alwyn


----------



## Winner (Jan 14, 2006)

*Castlebay*



Mike Craine said:


> Send me your e.mail address and I will forward two pictures of her to you.
> Regards,
> Mike


 My e-mail address is, [email protected] I posted one earlier but it mabye didnt work,still a bit of a greenhorn with this computers.
Thank you very much for your reply
Regards
Al


----------



## wod1 (Jan 4, 2007)

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=413504

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=413509


----------

